# Motorsport Manager 2 for iOS



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2017)

Releases tomorrow.

(Already something exceptionally similar available on Steam. Which started off as MM on iOS, before being greatly developed for PC, and its those developments that are coming back to iOS.)

I am really quite excited. Haven't been this excited about a game for a while.

The original was rayt excellent, but did become a wee bit repetitive after a while. Am properly looking forward to see what this can offer. Thumbs.

'Motorsport Manager Mobile 2' Releases July 13th, Brings Tons of Improvements


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 13, 2017)

FOUR MINUTES until release.

OMGZ.

*rubs thighs*


----------



## Cid (Jul 14, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> FOUR MINUTES until release.
> 
> OMGZ.
> 
> *rubs thighs*



It looks interesting... Any good?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2017)

Cid said:


> It looks interesting... Any good?


Let me be honest: I found the first championship a bit easy and repetitive. Placed 3rd in season 1; 1st in season two, with my two drivers ranked 1st and 2nd. 

I then made the evident mistake of moving up a tier, and - though I have yet to start my first race - am clearly about to have my arse handed to me on a plate. My car is now woeful. My engineers lack the skills to develop it. Complexity of race management has increased, too. 

It is, very much, a management game. Within that framework, id say it's pretty damned good.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok, let me revisit that, this is tremendous.

The starting league is vanilla. Auto-win, basically.

Now I'm battling it out in the lower middle orders in league two, it's properly fired itself up. Every race is a battle to keep my cars from breaking down, one of my drivers is spitting feathers bc he hasn't been given enough new parts (and is in a shite car bc I'm skint and can't afford new parts), and I'm well happy if I place fifth.

Which I need to do, because I have a conditional sponsorship deal that only pays out if I place higher than 6th on the grid and in the race, and without that income I'm running an unmanageable deficit. Bc I invested £10m in next year's car development, which drove me skint. And then took on a top end engineer @ £140k/wk in the hope that she'd improve the parts I'm building, and so improve my ranking, etc, etc.

Screenshot is of a race wherein I placed 4th. One car down to 8% condition and 10% on tyres, barely enough fuel for the final half lap, but still pushing his tyres hard to hold onto 4th; the other is pushing both tyres AND fuel (and ran out of fuel about 100m front the end, lol, rolling home sth like 16th).

Actually had a dry mouth at the end of that one :lol:

Three races to go til he end of the European cup. Then a c.£23m end of season bonus to play with. Looking at dumping Jizzard, tho the only young driver I've got coming through ATM looks to be a long term project - huge potential but she's only 17 and is getting drunk every w/e ATM (no, srsly) so is going to need a fuck of a lot of levelling up to become anything other than a catastrophe. (Drivers have both max potentials (/20 on 6 variables) and current ability (same). I'm looking at 99 potential points randomly allocated across those 6 ATM, with about 20 actually filled. A solid driver ATM is 13-16 on every variable. Ouch.)



(Sandford was my season 1 new driver; she is aces. But in a shiter car than Jizzard bc she bitches less. She's also paid £70k/wk vs his £420k, bc she came through my new driver prog. I should really give her a pay rise, but don't need to renegotiate til 2021...  )


----------



## cybershot (Jul 18, 2017)

A dare not even download this, it will champ manager all over again. Bye bye life.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 20, 2017)

cybershot said:


> A dare not even download this, it will champ manager all over again. Bye bye life.


It is properly excellent. I'm on my third run at the 2nd tier cup, winning a bit too comfortably.

Both my team are now drivers who I brought through a young driver's training programme, and I'm using my top level sponsorship and engineers to grind out incremental improvements on brakes, front wings, and suspension. 

One of my young drivers wants a new contract. As described above. He's suffering a -1 penalty to all stats until I pay him £100k more per race. 

Problem is, if I open negotiations, I can't offer anything under £500k/race, bc he's the second best driver in the league. And he's only earning £70k ATM. Bc he's a second season contracted young driver. And I can't afford £500k. 

Yeah. It's good stuff.


----------

